# When does meat stop taking smoke?



## nexpress (Jul 21, 2011)

When do you stop applying smoke to your meat?


----------



## slownlow (Jul 21, 2011)

I searched your exact question and got this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...es-chicken-turkey-stop-taking-on-smoke-flavor


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2011)

Experience will tell you how much smoke flavor you like......Some meats I like 2 hrs....some 4 hrs......some BBB I like 6-12 hrs.

If you wrap in foil there is no reason to continue smoke.

Also depends of type of wood you use. When I use mesquite it is used in conjunction with alder or maple....delicate flavored woods......and sometimes hickory a stronger flavor for bacon.  The mesquite is only smoked for 1/2 hr to maybe 1 hr due to it's intense flavor.

Just my opinion on flavor profiles I have come to enjoy. There is no right or wrong to smoke additions....personal preference takes front row on this one.

It is probably a good idea to make notes on what you have done during smoking to make adjustments in the future.

Dave


----------



## flash (Jul 21, 2011)

Supposedly, or atleast what my mentor told me, was that the pores on the meat close up at 140º internal temp and that the interior of the meat will no longer accept smoke. However the exterior of the meat will accept it thru the entire smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been told that meat will accept smoke as long as it it exposed to smoke.

However the smoke ring will not get any thicker after the meat reaches 140 degrees.


----------



## flash (Jul 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I have been told that meat will accept smoke as long as it it exposed to smoke.
> 
> However the smoke ring will not get any thicker after the meat reaches 140 degrees.




 Probably because the pores are shut.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

That depends on you and who you are cooking for.

TIP: Foods will taste smokier when cooled and reheated.

My family don't care for the real smoky flavor so I mainly use my stickburner and keep a hot coal base to limit the amount of smoke flavoring the meat.

If I want REAL SMOKY, I'll sometimes use my GOSM.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I have been told that meat will accept smoke as long as it it exposed to smoke.
> 
> However the smoke ring will not get any thicker after the meat reaches 140 degrees.


Ding Ding we have a winner. The meat will continue to absorb the smoke as long as smoke is applied. As Al said the smoke ring will stop forming at about 140. Somewhere we have a thread that has the data I'll see if I can find it


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I have been told that meat will accept smoke as long as it it exposed to smoke.
> 
> However the smoke ring will not get any thicker after the meat reaches 140 degrees.




That's why I go from fridge to smoker, no foreplay.


----------

